# Do you still watch TV?



## SolarFlare (Jul 8, 2013)

I used to have TV cable but found I almost never used it so I got rid of cable feed 2 years ago. I just use the TV as a DVD player with no incoming signal. Everything I could ever want is on the Internet.


----------



## muffleupagus (May 14, 2013)

30 years old and never bothered to connect a tv to an outlet. It's always been hooked up to the computer. I use torrents and download via open wifi to smartphone. No reason to use anything else.


----------



## PandaBear (Jul 2, 2013)

TV episodes is starting to really suck. Now I just have the computer or my favourite pastime: A BOOK. Books don't have commercials, power plugs things, button thingies, and those annoying reloads. Yes, I am terrible with computers. I can't even use Facebook properly not to mention the computer science course. -.-


----------



## PandaBear (Jul 2, 2013)

TV episodes is starting to really suck. Now I just have the computer or my favourite pastime: A BOOK. Books don't have commercials, power plugs things, button thingies, and those annoying reloads. Yes, I am terrible with computers. I can't even use Facebook properly not to mention the computer science courses . -.-


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

I watch tv, but mostly I stick to Netflix and pirated tv shows off the internet.


----------



## B00Bz (Jul 11, 2013)

Yes, horrible reality tv is hilarious!


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes, it's relaxing to me. I mostly watch it at night.


----------



## raakel (Jan 15, 2012)

I don't watch it at all, and I do it on purpose. It irritates me. If I really want to watch something I download it from the net, without commercials, and what's even more important - I can watch it when I have time.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

I watch TV shows on my laptop when I'm really bored. I don't actually own a TV anymore, to save on having to pay TV license lol.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

JungleDisco said:


> I watch TV shows on my laptop when I'm really bored. I don't actually own a TV anymore, to save on having to pay TV license lol.


I always found that kind of weird that you need to have a license to have a TV in the UK.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

PowerShell said:


> I always found that kind of weird that you need to have a license to have a TV in the UK.


It's fracking ridiculous.... They charge a week's salary (if we're talking about average salaries) just to have 5 shitty channels....


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

JungleDisco said:


> It's fracking ridiculous.... They charge a week's salary (if we're talking about average salaries) just to have 5 shitty channels....


In rural areas we get more for free. Yes they are ad supported or PBS is supported by tax dollars and donations. When I lived in Madison, WI, I could get like 25-30 channels, including a music video channel that played music videos around the clock. This was all for free.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

I watch TV... But mostly not on the TV.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Yes - but most of it is OLD.

As in 50 years old "old".

So at the moment, I'm working my way through Steptoe & Son (1960s), Danger Man (1960s), Danger Mouse (1980s), and The New Avengers (1970s), plus Doctor Who. Saw the Jonathan Miller Alice in Wonderland (1966) last week.


----------



## nashe (Jul 24, 2013)

not at all


----------



## Falhalterra (Apr 24, 2011)

I catch glimpses, but I tend towards using my computer to watch whatever I want.


----------

